# Thatcham CAT1 Alarm



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
My van has a CAT 1 alarm fitted. I'm not sure that I'm using it correctly! No 'bumf' came with the alarm. The alarm control fob has three 'press points'. One with a single dimple, one with diagonal stripes and one with many dimples. I am only using the 'single dimple' to alarm the van. One press causes two bleeps and two flashes of indicators, thus alarming the van. The same 'single dimple' will disable the alarm when pressed again. The other two 'press points' seem to have no purpose.
Can anyone supply me with more info regarding this alarm?

Cheers all.
Regards
John


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

What make/model is the alarm ?
GC.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello GC
Don't know I'm afraid. No bumf on it at all.
Thanks for your interest.
Regards


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

GG,

Do you have a keypad in the cab area, or is there any control panels that you can see, if not then no one is going to be able to help, and if this is the case you are going to have to trace one of the closure wires back to the control panel, on the panel you should find manufacturers name and model number.

steve


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Normally the fitting dealer puts the manufacturers warning stickers(extra deterant) on the side window's. Failing that if you can post a picture of the fob someone may be able to help you more.
GC.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey up. I'm making progress. After some phone calls and searching through documentation, I've found that I have a Laserline alarm model 212 with a system test number TU2-1368/0506. The dealer stated it was a CAT 1 alarm. Not sure now. Insurance category is stated on their website as 2-1. 
Anyway I now have some contacts.
Thanks all.
John


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Got one at last. Two alarm keys now. Good.
Cheers all.


----------

